# FAQS :D



## guru39 (6. September 2016)

Hallo liebe Leute,

hier in den FAQs werde ich häufig gestellte Fragen beantworten.


Ich würde euch bitten den Thread unkommentiert zulassen.

Danke.

Wenn ihr was findet und denkt das würde hier passen schickt mir einfach eine PN oder
markiert mich dort. Dann pflege ich es hier ein.

1.) *Kann man die neuen Horstlinklager der 2017 Generation bei einem älteren 
Nicolai-Modell nachrüsten?*
Nein.
Quelle:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/nicolai-2017.809862/page-4#post-14038032


2.) Warum ist bei manchen G-Modellen die Schwinge verschraubt, also teilbar?
Das wurde nur bei den ersten 50Stk gemacht. Der Rest soll wieder verschweißt werden.
Das ganze hat also keinen Grund.
Quelle:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/geometron-diskussions-und-bilder-thread.772038/page-32#post-14031378

3.) Frage zu dem UFO ST.
Wofür ist das Gestänge gut?
Das Gestänge nimmt die Lastspitzen aus dem Unterrohr.
Quelle:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/nicolai-ufo-st-gestaenge-an-daempferaufnahme.819188/#post-14067044

4.) Bietet Nicolai noch Semipermeable Farben an?
Nein, das bietet Nicolai nicht mehr an. Es gab Haltbarkeitsprobleme.
Quelle:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/semi-farben.829951/

5.) Preise Chemisches Entlacken und Pulverbeschichten.

Hier die Preis inkl. MwSt. Stand 09.02.2017. Diese Preise sind als Grundpreise zu verstehen und können individuell je nach Aufwand auch höher liegen.

Abbeizen Hardtail: ca. 65€

Abbeizen Fully Viergelenker: ca.90€

Abbeizen Fully Eingelenker: ca.75€

Pulverbeschichtung.

Hardtail: ab 130€

Fully Viergelenker: ab 170€

Fully Eingelenker: ab 140€

Diese Preise beziehen sich dann auch nur auf die normalen Pulverbeschichtungen. Sonderfarben kosten extra!

Dazu kommen dann noch die De/Montage/Vorbereitungsarbeiten die sich auf einen nackten Rahmen beziehen, sprich.. alle Anbauteile sind entfernt, auch der Steuersatz!!!!

Viergelenker ca. 120€. 

Hardtail ca. 60€. 

Eingelenker ca. 90€. 

Decals kosten Extra.

Plus Versandkosten.


Alle Preis ohne Gewähr. Preisänderungen jederzeit vorbehalten!

Quelle:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/kfka-kurze-frage-kurze-antwort.397025/page-289#post-14358744

_*6.) Hilfe! Mein Nicolai knackt. Was kann ich tun?*_



guru39 schrieb:


> Kann ich so nicht bestätigen. Das ist nämlich ein Problem das *alle* Hersteller betrifft
> 
> Gründe für knacken können sein.
> 
> ...





hempblend schrieb:


> Eigentlich waren es die Zughalter, und die waren nur etwas zu fest angezogen  Zusammen mit etwas Dreck kam es tatsächlich beim Überfahren von Hindernissen zu einem Knacken.
> 
> Um festzustellen ob das Knacken vom Rahmen oder der Gabel kommt, hab ich die Gabel raus und mit einem Holzstiel im Steuerrohr die Belastung durch die Gabel simuliert. Damit konnte ich das Knacken provozieren. War dann der Meinung, dass der Rahmen kaputt sei. Also ging das komplette Rad zu Liteville. Die haben dann das mit den Zughaltern festgestellt. War schon etwas peinlich die Aktion. Hätte ich vorher nicht für möglich gehalten. Der gute Mann bei Liteville aber auch nicht. Die haben mir dann noch komplett neue Lager rein gemacht und ein paar andere Kleinigkeiten erledigt. Gekostet hat mich das ganze außer den Teilen übrigens nichts, obwohl der Rahmen bereits 8 Jahre alt war.


 
Quelle:
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/geometron-diskussions-und-bilder-thread.772038/page-77#post-14628522


*7*_*.) Kann man einen Geometron Rahmen so umbauen damit er 175mm Federweg hat.*_

Nein. Das geht leider nicht.

G16 und Geometron haben übrigens einen identischen Umlenkhebel.

Geändert wurden:
Kettenstrebenlänge
Schwingenlänge
ET-Key-Verstellweg
Anschweißposition Bock
Anschweißposition Stoßdämpferhalter.


----------

